# Blood Tests - What to ask for?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, ive had a few responses for what exactly in the blood tests to ask for to determine Thyroid problems and have noted these down ready to take to the GP and ask for today! (TSH/Free T3 + T4, Iodine Levels, Antibodies, FT4) But I was wondering is there anything else for infertility/anovulation that could be ruled out/discovered via blood tests that I should ask for? 
Is it worth getting LH and HCG etc tested perhaps?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Forget all of that  , I've just spent 15 minutes arguing with the nurse, "Why are we retesting your TSH it was normal" - I was told its not normal and to retest before December... 
Anyway they managed to eventually find my 'not normal' results on the system and so re-tested my TSH (saying my T4 was normal which I didn't know about before) nothing else will be tested?
Basically without a 'Drs note' so to speak you can't just go in and ask for blood tests obviously??


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If you're willing to pay out of pocket, you can order blood tests (once you know what you need) from http://bluehorizonmedicals.co.uk/ or one of several other providers. Google "order blood test online uk". Hope that helps!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for that I didn't know! But jeez if thats how much blood tests cost on the NHS no wonder they were putting up a fight lol!!


----------

